# Sling Adapter Status Shows "Boot Failure"



## scott29803 (Nov 3, 2013)

I recently received a sling adapter from my Hopper and after installation, the system recognized the installation but the red light never came on. Contacted Dish and they sent a new sling. Installed the replacement, same issue. Tried all three USB ports, same issue. USB ports are functioning, verified by charging a cell phone and one has an OTA installed the same week as trying the sling and it is functioning properly. After running the diagnostics test I received the following information: Sling Status- Boot Failure; Sling Adapter- ZZZZ; Version- 05.03.253. I have contacted Dish again and they act like they have never heard of this issue before. I am waiting on a fix from them but thought someone else may have had the same issue. Thanks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

join to all users of the Sling Adapter ... read a couple threads dedicated the SA ... PM to DIRT member who did participate there


----------



## mweathers (Sep 4, 2007)

My Sling adaptor stopped working a few days ago as well. USB ports work....red light on adaptor doesn't come on. I've read a few others with same problem...all within the last few days. Strange that this would happen to a few people within a few days. Anyone have any answers thus far?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

PM to DIRT members here


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

scott29803 said:


> I recently received a sling adapter from my Hopper and after installation, the system recognized the installation but the red light never came on. Contacted Dish and they sent a new sling. Installed the replacement, same issue. Tried all three USB ports, same issue. USB ports are functioning, verified by charging a cell phone and one has an OTA installed the same week as trying the sling and it is functioning properly. After running the diagnostics test I received the following information: Sling Status- Boot Failure; Sling Adapter- ZZZZ; Version- 05.03.253. I have contacted Dish again and they act like they have never heard of this issue before. I am waiting on a fix from them but thought someone else may have had the same issue. Thanks.


scott29803,
I am more than happy to help you with this today! Would you please PM me with the phone number on the account?
Thanks


----------



## scott29803 (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks. Dish has mailed a replacement hopper.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

duh ?


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks. Dish has mailed a replacement hopper. 


A replacement HOPPER for a failed Sling Adapter?


Sent from my iPhone 4S using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Problably because the firware is bad or something having to do with the receiver.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

what's a solution !

I would exchange both devices


----------

